# Fresh Green Beans, New Potatoes  &  Cured Smoked Hocks ~Foamheart



## foamheart (Sep 27, 2018)

Remember the last of my hocks I curse and smoke a couple a weeks ago?  Sure you do they were pretty.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/butt-hocks-foamheart.279522/

Friend brought over about 5 lbs of "salvaged" green beans, Fresh but are throw aways in just a couple a days. Lots of picking and pulling and of course snapping. I got this pot and enough left for another out of those 5 pounds. Well you gotta season the beans right, so that gives me a chance to try out those hocks I just did. I just happened to have some small new potatoes  laying around so it was like Momma always did. 

I used a good squirt of honey (Mom used a pinch of white sugar), and just before eating some "Ancient fine ground" salt and some cracked black. This is a lot of typing for something so simple. I will not mention the Southern fried chicken and corn bread.

Just look at the pretty pot of green beans.  Just those beans would have been a meal when I was a kid. We'd all be fighting over the pieces of hock, especially the skin.... LOL 








Never turn your nose up even at marginal fresh food. The next pot will be divided and sent   to others, who surely will appreciate it. I know I enjoy seeing someone else smile when they get fresh groceries. Its always worth the effort.


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 28, 2018)

Sounds interesting, I have never had hocks before, My wife keeps telling me she is going to make me some one day, guess I will have to ask her to when I get home.


----------



## tropics (Sep 28, 2018)

Thats just plain out comfort food,had a very close dish last night.Pork Tenderloin,Green Beans,Mashed tatters 
Nice job Kevin
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 28, 2018)

Kevin, you really need to stop cursing your hocks.


foamheart said:


> Remember the last of my hocks I curse


:p:rolleyes:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 28, 2018)

That looks real good Kev.  Don't think I've ever seen green beans cooked that way before--just cooked up as a veggie..
POINT
Gary


----------



## zwiller (Sep 28, 2018)

That is exactly my Dad's dish right there!  Green beans from the garden too.  I can smell it from here.  House would smell like it for days...  He also rocked them in split pea and bean soups.  We have a local pork processor and their hocks are real good, although maybe not as good as homemade.  That is basically a meal to us (maybe a few more taters), just add some crusty bread and lil peanut butter.  I'd be good for 3 or 4 bowls.  Dang man, was 45F this AM and perfect weather for that!  

Back on your other thread you mentioned phosphate and that stuff is awesome with butts.  Actually, I think it's dang good in everything!  I am similar to you and need confirmation on mixing it with cure but I see plenty of sausage recipes with them together so I think it's OK.  Hopefully someone chimes in and confirms.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 28, 2018)

Looks good Foam! I'm going to keep my eyes open for Ham Hocks now...!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Sounds interesting, I have never had hocks before, My wife keeps telling me she is going to make me some one day, guess I will have to ask her to when I get home.



Seriously Charlie I like 'me, but its a long cook time till edible. They are one in the arsenal of seasoning meats. Now what used to be poor folks food or soul food is now in vogue because folks have figured out how to make the delectable.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2018)

Never had green beans with anything but bacon....  Not I'm doing hocks...  Thanks Kevin...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2018)

Man that looks good. I totally get fighting over the skin! I managed the kitchens in a family restaurant and retirement home in Lancaster County PA, an original Amish/Mennonite settlement. We had to make 10 gallons at a time every week. Very tasty and popular...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

tropics said:


> Thats just plain out comfort food,had a very close dish last night.Pork Tenderloin,Green Beans,Mashed tatters
> Nice job Kevin
> Richie



Your's sounds awfully good too!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Kevin, you really need to stop cursing your hocks.
> 
> :p:rolleyes:



Thats so long to cook 'em proper....  I get bored and start cursing 'em.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks real good Kev.  Don't think I've ever seen green beans cooked that way before--just cooked up as a veggie..
> POINT
> Gary



They are generally just a side dish Gary. My Mom generally added the taters (ham hocks were special), less pots to wash and with taters and green beans, throw in some corn bread and sweet milk it really was a cheap easy meal that we'd fight over. If any were left over, the next night she'd add a meat of some type and she was done again. Weren't no flies on Momma!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

zwiller said:


> That is exactly my Dad's dish right there!  Green beans from the garden too.  I can smell it from here.  House would smell like it for days...  He also rocked them in split pea and bean soups.  We have a local pork processor and their hocks are real good, although maybe not as good as homemade.  That is basically a meal to us (maybe a few more taters), just add some crusty bread and lil peanut butter.  I'd be good for 3 or 4 bowls.  Dang man, was 45F this AM and perfect weather for that!
> 
> Back on your other thread you mentioned phosphate and that stuff is awesome with butts.  Actually, I think it's dang good in everything!  I am similar to you and need confirmation on mixing it with cure but I see plenty of sausage recipes with them together so I think it's OK.  Hopefully someone chimes in and confirms.



You know some foods just have that whole house smell, green beans, mustard greens,  boiling a chicken, etc.... Its strange the memories they stir up when you smell them now a days.  

I get a bit perplexed when compounding chemicals, I hated chemistry, I hated the fact that you had to memorize it all up front to be able to apply it to anything. Sure wish I would have had a better attitude.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Looks good Foam! I'm going to keep my eyes open for Ham Hocks now...!



I keep telling folks, you want the good food, look for where the majority of the clientele is on assistance (welfare). Know though, they do take a very long cook to  be able to eat  and there isn't a lot to them. But ya know country folks use all of everything they butcher. Our last hog, Pop brought out a recorder and got his squeal just before the butchering, he  said it was the first time he had processed the whole hog.  LOL


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 28, 2018)

foamheart said:


> I keep telling folks, you want the good food, look for where the majority of the clientele is on assistance (welfare). Know though, they do take a very long cook to  be able to eat  and there isn't a lot to them. But ya know country folks use all of everything they butcher. Our last hog, Pop brought out a recorder and got his squeal just before the butchering, he  said it was the first time he had processed the whole hog.  LOL


ROFL.

I always thought hamhocks were like shanks to be fair, same sort of dishes certainly work with them!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Man that looks good. I totally get fighting over the skin! I managed the kitchens in a family restaurant and retirement home in Lancaster County PA, an original Amish/Mennonite settlement. We had to make 10 gallons at a time every week. Very tasty and popular...JJ



Ya know thats why I always cringe when someone says they are going to cut that rind off their bacon and throw it away.

I know this will sound stupid to you, but I think that would be so much fun. I have mess cooked before for a semi large group in a very limited space and they thought I was  stupid cause I was always smiling. Of course part of it was I knew it was only for a short duration, and it was all about attitude. Space was a premium! BUt where you were you could plan and add your own spin to what and how it was prepared. Thats a pretty awesome job. I always respect a cook, or a chef and will help 'em in anyway possible but they usually have it all planned and don't really need much.

I mess cranked for a bit on a sub, it was all about testing my attitude, the stories I could tell...LOL When I had my store in West Texas, I used to cook at least every other Friday. Usually  wild game or fish whenever we had left overs we always did after everyone took all they wantyed home, I took it over to the mission. At first they were weary because it was precooked or because it was wild game, but they got over that pretty quick.

I think I'd still enjoy it, probably because I don't have to do it.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> ROFL.
> 
> I always thought hamhocks were like shanks to be fair, same sort of dishes certainly work with them!



Just seasoning meats like  tasso, andouille, ham, bacon, pickled pork, smoked neck bones, turkey necks etc.... I actually saw a new one this week and I really though I had seen them all. The guy called 'em Turkey booties. He showed the picture when I asked what it was and they were just the turkey tails which had been smoked. Great seasoning meat!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 28, 2018)

Turkey tails!!!! Don't tell me the word is getting out!!! They are the Chef's treat. A most prized snack as the TG bird comes out of the oven to rest. Crispy Skin with an interior the equivalent of bacon. Thin streaks of meat imbedded in tasty turkey fat. Pure luxury with intense flavor...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Sep 28, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Turkey tails!!!! Don't tell me the word is getting out!!! They are the Chef's treat. A most prized snack as the TG bird comes out of the oven to rest. Crispy Skin with an interior the equivalent of bacon. Thin streaks of meat imbedded in tasty turkey fat. Pure luxury with intense flavor...JJ



That was always Pop's piece of the bird. And he made a big deal out of it, the back and tail. He always called it the piece that went under the fence last!


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 28, 2018)

Country cooking, I'd be all over that!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 12, 2018)

Kevin, Sorry for the late reply but I just saw this post. I would love a plate  of those beans,I can almost smell them from here ! like


----------



## zwiller (Oct 12, 2018)

In this spirit of this thread I chucked a small rib bone leftover from a recent smoke into a lowly can of green beans I was heating up on the stove...  HOLY S***.  Can't get your kids to eat veggies?  Tray that...  Bet you do 2 cans next time.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> Country cooking, I'd be all over that!



Those who have never planted or picked or shot or hooked or butchered their own food miss alot. My parents actually worried about me when I went to college. They should have worried about the school, the bars and the ladies! LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Kevin, Sorry for the late reply but I just saw this post. I would love a plate  of those beans,I can almost smell them from here ! like



There is just something about the smell when cooking fresh veggies, it permeates the whole house! Maybe why they taste so good, your mouth has been watering all day awaiting the meal!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2018)

zwiller said:


> In this spirit of this thread I chucked a small rib bone leftover from a recent smoke into a lowly can of green beans I was heating up on the stove...  HOLY S***.  Can't get your kids to eat veggies?  Tray that...  Bet you do 2 cans next time.



Don't forget those small new potatoes. They are almost like eating the the tenderest pulled pork, they melt in your mouth. Its just a country thing.

EDIT:: Go check your local farmers market. fresh food is always cheaper and tastes better than canned. You cook whatever the season provides, when the winter finially sets in thats when you bring out those canned veggies! If you  have to do canned, add a pinch of sugar and a splash of lemon juice. That lemon pepper spice works pretty well also.


----------



## tropics (Jul 10, 2019)

Kevin how would Collard Greens work? Would you cook them the same way,I never had Collard Greens so I grew some and need to know, how to cook them? TIA for any info on cooking these
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 10, 2019)

I don't know if Foam uses the Trinity, Green Pepper, Onion and Celery but  below is what an Old Black, Church Lady, in Jersey City NJ taught me. I dont want to step on Foam's toes but, here it is...
 Yes, Collards are great prepared with Hocks an old Southern Tradition. I put a large diced Onion (2Cups), 5-6 big Cloves chopped Garlic, a Bayleaf or two, and a couple of sprigs of Fresh Thyme. In a large stock pot with 1/4 Cup Bacon Grease. Saute over medium heat until clear. Add the Hocks and cover with Water. Bring to a boil then simmer an hour.
Meanwhile, wash your Collards, REAL WELL,  I use 3-4 pounds with 3 Hocks. Float them in lots of water, rub, and lift out and shake off. That Lovely Church Lady said Collards can be real dirty so repeat 3X. Strip the Leaves from the tough stems, roll a few leaves at a time and cut in 1" or so strips/squares. Add the Collards to the pot. It will look like they won't fit but just pack them in. They cook way down. Once they wilt down, I add 1tsp Salt, 2tsp Black Pepper and 1 TBS Brown Sugar. Red Pepper flakes are optional. I add Hot Sauce at the Table. Lots of folks will add Vinegar at this point. DON'T,  the Acid will wash out the Green color and they will go a dull Olive Drab. Add Vinegar to taste when done. Anyway, simmer the Collards an hour. Add washed New or cut up Potatoes. Use basic White or Red Potatoes. Russet, aka Bakers are too starchy and will fall apart. Simmer the Taters until very tender and the Collards are tender. Check at 30 minutes and continue if needed. Fish out the Hocks, they will be falling apart. Remove the meat and skin. Shread the meat and chop the skin to sizes you family will eat. Add the meat and skin back, adjust the seasoning, salt, pepper and sugar, and dish it up.
Add plenty of POT LIQUOR, aka the Broth! Good Stuff to dip French or Corn Bread into...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 11, 2019)

Riche, adding veggies tom the greens is more a MIss/Ala thing to do. All Mom ever did was like JJ said, wash the leaves is a large pot of water, a bucket or the sink full. If they look clean wash 'em again. The seem to just attract sand and dirt and its sneaky and ya don't see it till you drain the sink. A lady's Mom invited me to dinner once, her daughter told her I liked greens and corn bread. She never had even eaten it let alone cooked it. It was nasty and I just smiled and complimented her of those fine greens and cornbread. LOL

Once clean, you can hunk 'em up and throw 'em in a big pan. And remember it takes a load of greens to cook down and make a mess. I have actually seen Mom fill the pot plumb full put the lid on and about 10 mins. later refill it.  

It doesn't take a lot of water as the greens will cook down quickly. Maybe 1/3 of the pot. Get the water boiling, then add the greens. Now the secret, add a teaspoon of sugar (or 1/2 a teaspoon if close to harvest time), and the hocks or bacon, or any seasoning meat you have. Put the lid on, set the fire to a low gentle boil and walk away.  Don't let it boil dry now.

If the greens are fresh and tender about 45 min to an hour. Or the green will be done generally about the time the hocks is done. When ya serve it I like a little vinegar on mine, Pop always used pepper sauce. 

Mom would make a big mess of greens, a pot of pinto beans, maybe some smothered taters and a pan of cornbread and butter. That is like a spring tonic. I swear. Its really healthy good for you food and I think its delicious.

Let me splain whatcha don't really need to know. Greens are HUGE in Vitamin A, and they are a great laxative. Cornbread is just the opposite, that corn bread is like sand paper going thru and cleaning your pipes. The corn bread off sets the greens, the taters and greens are just good to go with it!

You may not fine mustard greens but usually there is always collards, spinach, heck I have even eaten dandelion. They are all really great for you and even better for women.

I do love both the smell when cooking and the taste, 'course I was brought up on 'em. 

PS some folks will cut up boiled eggs in them when cooking, Its supposed to take the bitter out. But with the secret pinch of sugar, and good young tender greens, I never saw the need.

I wish ya luck and I hope you and the bride like 'em. Make sure and let me know.


----------



## tropics (Jul 12, 2019)

Kevin Thank you I followed JJs' recipe and we love it,remember I said I never had them before. They will become a regular dish here.Mine were real fresh I grew them,have some cauliflower growing.
Thank You 
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey Foam, I meant no Disrespect jumping your response. What are Smothered Potatoes? We eat quite a bit of Taters and always looking for a new idea. Thanks...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Hey Foam, I meant no Disrespect jumping your response. What are Smothered Potatoes? We eat quite a bit of Taters and always looking for a new idea. Thanks...JJ



Chef, you never need to worry about helping someone around her, not in my humble opinion anyway. Its why we are here, right?

Smothered taters is just  thin sliced ovals of potatoes (like for au gratin), thin sliced onions, cooked low and slow, the lowest setting, in a little bacon grease or butter. You can even lay some bacon on top  if you have plenty, then cover. You don't need to turn or stir just let 'em sit cookin. Its why its popular with Mom's in the  south, low and slow with no additional guidance from Mom. she can do other things.  

Sometimes they peel 'em and sometimes they don't, can be red or white, don't see many purple or yellow taters in the south.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 12, 2019)

tropics said:


> Kevin Thank you I followed JJs' recipe and we love it,remember I said I never had them before. They will become a regular dish here.Mine were real fresh I grew them,have some cauliflower growing.
> Thank You
> Richie



I am glad ya liked 'em! I love 'em! AND they are super healthy, good for the blood. Doctor actually told my Mom once to feed me greens and jello three times a day, more if I'd eat them. Try some of the others greens next time too. They are just domesticated weeds. LOL. I am not so big on spinach, or wasn't till I figured out you didn't have to eat 'em with the little cubes of turnips in 'em every time. lol.

Easy cauliflower to impress company. Boil the whole head, no need to even core it (just so it'll sit flat and not roll around.). When tender but not fallin apart, pull it and set in a microwave safe bowl (keeps the kitchen cooler), or oven safe for the old folks....LOL 

From my cookbook (stole it from my Mom's)
Core and boil whole head of Cauliflower. Mix Rotel and cheese and heat in small sauce pan.
Place cauliflower head in casserole dish, pour mixture over top, sprinkle with bread crumbs.
Bake @ 350 till bubbley.


----------



## tropics (Jul 12, 2019)

Cauliflower greens are eatable just like turnup,beets and more I googled it LOL
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2019)

Hearty Greens like Kale, stand up to the long cook. For Quick Greens, that Dinosaur Kale, Swiss Chard, Escarole, Spinach, Curly and regular Endive. Work great. Saute Bacon, Onions, Bayleaf, Thyme  and Garlic, add cubes of leftover Ham, or Smoked Pork Sausage. Cover in Chicken Broth, bring to a boil then add those Tender Greens. Simmer 30 minutes and your eatin Greens on the Fly! ...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 12, 2019)

The Smothered Potatoes sound tasty. Anything with Onions and I'm happy. We use 5 pounds a week min. While Vidalia Onions are cheap, we use more...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Jul 20, 2019)

A southern secret, I am sure by now you know about a pinch of sugar in greens or any green veggies while cooking..... but in the very old days seldom done. You used "sweet" veggies added to the pot to make a difference. For instance carrots, when cooked they are a sweet veggie. But to alleviate waste and the need for sugar in greens the creole would use the broccoli stalks, the large core stems in this the greens and some seasoning meat and with a pan of cornbread and maybe some sweet milk was a meal.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 20, 2019)

I would Rather eat Broccoli Stalks than the Florets!!! Great Old School info...JJ


----------

